# Dash Cup holder removal??



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

How do you get the dash cup holder out. I figure the trim pops off, but seems fragile, so before i go tugging on it, i figured it would ask. Thanks.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Dash Cup holder removal?? (18turbo13)*

IIRC, you have to remove the radio to get the trim off. Make sure you have the code before you do this incase you unplug the radio and need to re-enter the code to get it working again. Then I think it is pretty simple to get the cup holder out. If you do it, take some pictures to post for the next guy that wants to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

